# Who is training in Hwa Rang Do now?



## geocad (Apr 20, 2007)

Hello all.  I am trying to put together a list of MT brothers and sisters who are training in HRD right now or have in the past.  I will use this list to frequently ask questions regarding short or long forms, terms, and/or technique clarification.  I'm assuming most of the HRD forms are uniform throughout HRD.  I may be wrong though.

Due to my location and budget constraints, I am not able to continue training with my former KJN (KC) at this time.  I have not trained MA in quite awhile but have recently started up again (TKD).  I put up a thread asking about former training partners but no one responded.  Now I'm asking anyone willing to 'Help-a-brotha-out'.

My intensions are to try and get back to the point I was at when I stopped training, at least with the forms.  My jumping 540 is coming back to me.

So, thanks for replying either through this thread or PM.  For those of you who do/did know me, believe me when I say that I am serious and this is not just some half-a$$ attempt at reliving the old times.  I even pulled out my old note book but it's kind of hard to decipher my chicken scratch.

Sincerely,

~G


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 20, 2007)

G,  that's about a 20 mile drive for you, I think.  I'll do some asking around if you like?


----------



## geocad (Apr 21, 2007)

Actually, I live in Flagstaff now.  It's a minimum 2 hour drive from my Flag house to the dojong (North Phoenix) providing the traffic is flowing (which is rare).

I went and visited KJN last Friday and said hello and explained my situation.  I'm going to try and work something out with him so I can train when I come to town.


----------



## geocad (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks for everything you can offer!  It's much appreciated!!

Farang!

~G


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 21, 2007)

geocad said:


> Actually, I live in Flagstaff now.  It's a minimum 2 hour drive from my Flag house to the dojong (North Phoenix) providing the traffic is flowing (which is rare).
> 
> I went and visited KJN last Friday and said hello and explained my situation.  I'm going to try and work something out with him so I can train when I come to town.



I thought his school was in Mesa, sorry.  I'm glad you went to see KJN.  I'm sure something can be worked out, there has to be someone a little closer to you with whom you can practice.


----------



## kranes (Jun 3, 2007)

I wonder if you could tell me if Master Eric Lee still teaches HWD?  Thank-you


----------



## mystic warrior (Jun 3, 2007)

sorry he left some time ago


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 3, 2007)

I've heard that it's a right shame, too.


----------



## kranes (Jun 4, 2007)

Thank you Mystic Warrior and Shesulsa.  Do you happen to know if he is okay?  I used to be friends with him and his family, and it seems so strange that there is no mention of him on their HRD website.  Feel free to e-mail me privately if you prefer.  Thanks.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 4, 2007)

kranes said:


> Thank you Mystic Warrior and Shesulsa.  Do you happen to know if he is okay?  I used to be friends with him and his family, and it seems so strange that there is no mention of him on their HRD website.  Feel free to e-mail me privately if you prefer.  Thanks.


Welcome to MT, kranes, I just noticed these are your first two posts. 

I wouldn't know, personally.  May I ask; For how long have you been friends with the family?


----------



## Chizikunbo (Jun 4, 2007)

mystic warrior said:


> sorry he left some time ago



Well thats sad...Odd how family breaks up like this over MA's...seemingly...Look at Seo In Sun and In Hyuk Suh...Lee Joo Bang, Lee Joo Sang, and now Eric Lee???
--josh


----------



## lulflo (Jun 28, 2007)

Hey Buddy,

I have been studying HRD since 2000 and will be testing for black sash sometime in 2008.  Hope to talk to you soon.

Farang - Larry


----------



## ancient warrior (Aug 6, 2007)

i had heard that eric married a white american and that was a no no


----------



## ancient warrior (Aug 6, 2007)

im sorry but i heard no he is not 





kranes said:


> I wonder if you could tell me if Master Eric Lee still teaches HWD? Thank-you


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 6, 2007)

ancient warrior said:


> im sorry but i heard no he is not


From what I understand, that is a terrible, terrible shame.


----------



## hwarang_do_adam (Sep 22, 2007)

back to your first question i am training in hwarang do i can help you with your forms and judging by your 540 spin kick i would say you left as a blue sash and if you moved to flagstaff i have a feeling we both trained under the same kjn


----------

